# 94 SE-R turbo kit



## abSE-Rd (Dec 28, 2005)

Anybody have advice on a turbo kit for a 94 SE-R. I have found so many that I cant decide.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=4361

read the sticky and research. you need to find one that will fit your goals.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

How much do you have to spend? If you never driven a boosted car I would say go for a T28 setup from a GTi-R. Stock boost is definately enough.


----------



## abSE-Rd (Dec 28, 2005)

*2500*

I have 2500 to spend. I was looking at the Extreme kit I found at Auto Parts Warehouse simply because everything I need is included. Ill be honest, I dont know that much about turboing a car. Plus I am a little nervous because the motor has 140000 miles on it. I am looking to pull the car off of the road in the spring and get it ready for a summer at Summit Point. That is my goal. I dont know if that will help you steer me in the right direction. Thanks alot!


----------



## abSE-Rd (Dec 28, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=4361
> 
> read the sticky and research. you need to find one that will fit your goals.


I am looking for the easiest setup that includes everything. My ultimate goal for the car is to take it off the street and run it at Summit Point. Thanks for the help!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

for 2500 you will never have a good kit. the extreme kit neglects to have proper tuning. Without the jwt ecu, you will not run properly. With the SAFC, you might get close, but you need to spend lots of time on a dyno. i would check out www.jgycustoms.com they have good kits and save some more money for the jwt ecu.


----------

